# Tranzperent ja wie?



## BomberJack (2. August 2001)

hi all,
hört sich vieleicht sehr newbi haft an und ist es warscheinlich auch aber wie kriege ich den das folgende bild tranzeperent ich meine das schwarze soll durchsichtig sein hier mal das bild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vieleicht ligts auch an meinem grafikprogram ich nehm unlead photpimpact und weiß absulut nicht wie ich das bild tranzperent kriege wäre super wenn mir wer helfen könnte oder es in tranzperenter form hier nochmal postet oder mir mail thx a lot schonmal


MFG
[BOMBERJACK


----------



## Flame (6. August 2001)

*hmm*

das bekommste so nich transparent.
mussu neu machen, ohne hintergrund.

wenn du mir den font schickst, und sagst wie du den beleuchtungseffekt gemacht hast, mach ich es dir vielleicht mal schnell neu.


----------



## BomberJack (6. August 2001)

Danke habs heute hinbekommen nachdem ich einfach ein paar mal rumprobiert hab geht ganz esay wenn man den bildoptiermiren bei PI benutzt und strag hält und die schwarze farbe markiert wird es durchsichtig hätte nicht gedacht das es so einfach geht aber vielen vielen dank für deine hilfe fand ich echt super thx.


----------



## AUToPSY (7. August 2001)

ÄHH EIGENTLICH GEHTS NOCH EINFACHER .... undswar gehst du auf "NEU"
und wählst als hintergrund TRANSPARENT aus, dann machst du deine grafik und speicherst sie als gif. total easy !

have fun

autopsy


----------



## CundA (29. September 2001)

kann man auch mit fw4 machen.
dort kannste jeder zeit den hintergrund ändern, auch transparent etc.
photoimpact hat auch so kleine probz was transparent angeht.
willste auf'nen tr. hintergrund malen, musste erst text eingeben zwecks ebene etc...


----------



## Flame (1. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

leute leute 

das esw so einfach geht weiß ich auch, aber wie siehts dann aus?
gerade wenn man schlagschatten oder sowas drin hat, siehts doch dann imer abgefressen aus. oder?

da ist neu machen die schnellste alternative. egal mit welchem progg.


----------



## MOmann (3. Oktober 2001)

Ähm, ich bin totaler Newbie, 
kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich das ganze auch mit einem JPG
und Photoshop 6 machen kann? Ich möchte nämlich ein rundes Bild als Signatur benutzen, aber den Hintergrund transparent haben.
Bitte helft mir, ich hab schon Stunden rumprobiert, das aber nur per .gif geschafft!
MfG, 
MOmann.


----------



## Psyclic (3. Oktober 2001)

lol das geht ja auch nur mit gif 
neues bild ...hintergrund transparent... dein jpg file laden... reinkopieren (strg a, strg c, strg v ) als gif speichern und das häkchen bei "transparenz" anklicken ... rdy


----------

